# fencing for my pygym's~~DESPERATE!!!!



## tjroberts (Jan 15, 2013)

I know this had be addressed before and I have read some of the posts and replies, my goats are not jumping the fence, when I first got my goats a year and a half ago, my neighbor who has 5 Nubians said all I would need in the regular welding wire, well now my brats are breaking the welds and making huge holes in the fence trying to get to the tree line, I am going to store today to get new fencing and moving it away from tree line, I need suggestions, would no climb horse fencing work for my kiddos. I know the horse fencing gives a little like when they lean against it so I am not sure. My vet did not suggest cattle panels because they would be able to get thru the openings. Help please.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Chainlink or electric. You can also get goat panels or another type of stock panels with smaller openings.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Maybe electric wire? That may work.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Woven wire horse fence. Make sure the holes are no bigger thsn 2x4. This is all I use. I buy Redbrand at TSC.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

You need woven wire. I don't buy the horse fence as it is almost double the price of field fence. Just make sure whatever you get is WOVEN. We also use combination rather than cattle panels for ours...only the babies crawl thru the holes so we cover the bottom 18 inches with chicken wire or the welded stuff you are talking about and it works great. If you get combination panels instead of cattle they will have smaller spaces at the bottom and gradually get bigger. I have one ND that has learned how to break the welded stuff and so she tests every fence she's put in but she won't go thru the holes in the panels.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh, the woven field fence will start with smaller spaces at the bottom and gradually get bigger as you get to the top of the fence. It comes in different heights, taller is more expensive so use your judgement as to how tall it needs to be


----------



## Electra552 (Aug 23, 2013)

Tsc no climb horse fencing works well for my herd and my friends large herd of large goats. Make sure its tight and supported well. It is a bit pricey but when you don't have to replace it every year....it pays for itself.


----------



## StaceyC (May 13, 2013)

I have Nigerian dwarfs and have no climb horse fence. I works well.


----------



## tjroberts (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I ended up with the redbrand no climb woven horse fence at TSC. I don't think my babies will be going anyway anymore. Price wasn't too bad either


----------

